# MIUI Brightness sensor problems



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

So... My friend and I are both having the same issue with .19 on the DX. basically our brightness sensor is reading a constant -1. Is this an issue others are experiencing.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Others have reported this. Try wiping cache and reflashing miui 1.8.19, that way you won't lose anything. If it didn't work, ull have to wipe data too, that's been reported to work.


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

I will try that shortly. Thanks for the quick reply and the bug stomper!


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

No luck... I guess I'll just wait for Friday's update to drop..

Sent from my MIUI DROIDX


----------

